# Grooming gone wrong



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, I usually groom my boys myself. I kep them in a puppy cut- round face, ears to their beard or slightly longer, etc. Last weekend my FIL was babysitting Buzzy and decided to cut his hair (VERY uneven). Since we have pictures with Santa Saturday morning, I called a local groomer that comes highly recommended to cut Buzzy's hair. I go in there and explain what I want and ask if she needs a picture. She says she doesn't. Well guess what? This happened:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh!!!  thankfully hair grows!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sorry...he looks so sad. It will grow back quickly. good luck with the Santa pics!!


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't believe how devastated I am over this. All I wanted her to do was even out what my FIL did. I told her this. She said, "like a poodle?" I said "Definitely not like a poodle. Round face. Beard and mustache need to be cleaned up. Do you want to see pictures?" Her: "No, I understand." My husband calls me after he picks him up to tell me he is furious, Buzzy looks stupid, and why would we pay someone to do this to him when I do a much better job? The reality is that he only goes to the groomer 1-2 times a year and I cut it in between. I just don't have the time before Saturday morning to do it before pics so I thought she could. Boy was I wrong. 
And looking at my profile picture makes me even sadder


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

So sorry, but as my husband says the dog is the same one you know and love. I hope the groomer was not paid for this whatever it's called.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry this happened just when you are about to have pictures. Whatever possessed your FIL to attempt such a thing? As all have said, it will grow back, but I know that's not a great consolation with pictures so soon in your future. Hang in there.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

He looks like a westie. Poor dog. I understand your frustration. It does grow, but it's not right that they do this and don't listen. Sorry.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

I am so sorry...but as everyone says "it will grow back"! In the mean time you just have to hold him really tight with lots of kisses so he doesn't think your dismay is with him. He does look sad....make him happy. Kisses from the Bella Sisters.

I too hope you didn't pay her.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Sounds like more than a few people need to know how this groomer didn't do a good job!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohhh I know how you feel. It happened to me with Ache, just the bangs, and it was the only time I let anyone touch her coat... I am always thinking about a puppy coat but when things like this happen to one of you, I change my mind. It will grow, for sure... but I understand your frustration. Try to relax and give him lots of kisses. Hugs.


----------



## riverlogic (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh poor guy 
I understand and feel for you. We/Bucky had a very bad experience over the summer. It's still growing out.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG. He looks so sad! Did you have any pictures of what your FIL did? I would be furious with both people involved. ((((((Hugs)))))) to you! Give your baby lots of love and attention. What right did your FIL have to even does your baby's hair? He owes you big time!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

awww I know how you feel. This happened to Bear, once....and then I learned my lesson. Shower him with love and he'll be just fine <3 ....however, I would def. let it be known that the cut was *not* acceptable.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so sorry this happened to you!!! I would be furious with my FIL - NO ONE touches my dogs's hair but me. And I'd be so livid if a groomer did this to my dog. I'm just trying to figure out, did your FIL cut a lot of hair on one side, and that is what possessed the groomer to "even it out?" Sadly, he doesn't look like a westie, or a poodle, or a havanese. This is just a bad job. I know they say the difference in a bad haircut and a good one is at least a week, so I hope the hair grows back in time. So sorry this happened!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Man oh man! We have seen some wonderful groom jobs on this forum. And we have seen some horrendous ones. Sadly, and I am not saying this to deliberately hurt your feelings, but this has to be one of the worst. I, too, hope this alleged groomer wasn't paid. And I hope something was said to her. I guess lesson learned. When going to a groomer, take photos and written instructions, make sure they are understood, and no compensation when something like this is the result. This person cannot possibly be a trained groomer? Thank goodness hair grows - maybe in time for photos next year? Yikes.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe he can wear a little Santa hat in the picture!!! I can just imagine how your feel, though but I think I would smack the FIL.........haha


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone. My FIL used to groom their toy poodle, so he thought he was helping. The problem is that he has a non-functioning arm, and his other hand was recently injured so he thought he could do it, but stopped when he realized he couldn't. He didn't do too bad of a job considering, but the unevenness was in the beard, not the mustache. He had only cut the front of it, and had left the back of his beard longer figuring I would fix it later (he said Buzzy was getting water all over the house from drinking, and in fairness he was due for a face trim). BUT, I expected the groomer to just even that out and make the mustache match (since it was a little longer in the back too). What she did is a hatchet job all over. 
My DH picked him up and I was in a meeting so I couldn't take his calls. Not only did he pay her, but he tipped her 20% thinking that I asked her to do this. His first question to me was: Why did you pay someone to do this to him when you do a much better job? I just hope it grows out fast (although, I bet it will take FOREVER). I can't believe this woman is a professional! Next time I will find the time to groom him properly. Please send Buzzy hair growing vibes! And some more pics (the first one of what Buzzy SHOULD look like (cut short), the next 2 taken yesterday, and the final of Oscar (gratuitous puppy pic).


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Like someone else posted, give him lots of loving so that he doesn't think you are upset with HIM. 

How infuriating of the "groomer" to have done that!!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Oscar is darling. Gratuitous puppy photos are always allowed!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Sending hair growing vibes. ( I lost my hair to chemo, and it grew back - in fact, it is below my waist. ) An elf hat would be cute!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I am sorry this happened!

That is the reason I have never taken my boys to the groomer. I actually gave Bumi a puppy cut recently, Well only the body, I didn't touch his head or tail.


----------



## hheitman (Nov 13, 2006)

OMG As a mom of 2 Havanese and a professional groomer by trade i fill so bad for your poor little guy. He does look so sad. This groomer should never be able to touch another Havanese.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone. When my stepdaughter saw him (age 9), she screamed and cried and wouldn't look at him until the next day! It reminded me of when my dad shaved his mustache off when I was a kid. We are getting used to it, but we all still hate it (including him). Plus- he is COLD without his hair (we live in CT).


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Buzzy does look sad. Guess it will be a winter of sweaters? Poor Buzzy has crossed my mind several times when I am combing out my guys with their long coats. 

My thoughts: Have you contacted the groomer or the shop regarding this poor 'grooming job'? If your husband paid her and gave her a tip, she no doubt thinks she did a good job. I am not talking about going in a raising a hissy fit, but calmly with photos - or even send a letter with a photo of what he now looks like compared with what he should look like. The point being - to educate her and let her know she really screwed that haircut up. So that another poor Havanese does not suffer the same haircut. Then she can do what she wants with the information - go on her merry way and continue as she has been doing and lose customers (as I doubt you would ever return, and when people see Buzzy and inquire about where that cut came from, they won't be going there either), or she can educate herself and work on her skills so she turns out a decent cut on a Havanese. And maybe she will realize that, yes, maybe she should take the clients up on their offer of pictures. 

My SIL lives in a small town in Montana. There was a grooming shop, but the owner had to retire and sold the shop to a mother and daughter who had no training. Part of the sale agreement was that the gal selling the shop would train the mom and daughter for a month. After a week, she was dismissed - they felt they knew it all. I saw some of the cuts my SIL's poor Shi Tzu was given. Hack jobs. But they were the only game in town, with many miles to the next town with a groomer. So people complained, but had no where else to go - if they were not up to tackling the grooming themselves.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Buzzys Mom said:


> I can't believe how devastated I am over this. All I wanted her to do was even out what my FIL did. I told her this. She said, "like a poodle?" I said "Definitely not like a poodle. Round face. Beard and mustache need to be cleaned up. Do you want to see pictures?" Her: "No, I understand." My husband calls me after he picks him up to tell me he is furious, Buzzy looks stupid, and why would we pay someone to do this to him when I do a much better job? The reality is that he only goes to the groomer 1-2 times a year and I cut it in between. I just don't have the time before Saturday morning to do it before pics so I thought she could. Boy was I wrong.
> And looking at my profile picture makes me even sadder


 I'm so sorry  no matter what Buzzy is cute :grouphug: The same thing happened to me only I didn't have an appointment for a picture. The groomer also shaved Maddies back end for months all I could see was a bulls eye. I hatted that more than the face shave. What I dont like about nose shaves is the hair as it grows gets in their eyes. I don't know why they do that.
Here is Maddies bad hair cut it was about a year ago.


----------

